# 2 inch pvc GPM



## tmicek (Nov 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how many gallons per minute 2 inch pvc pipe can handle continuously


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Lots of gallons, I think...............


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

tmicek said:


> Can anyone tell me how many gallons per minute 2 inch pvc pipe can handle continuously


 








*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## sprinklertech (Oct 24, 2010)

tmicek said:


> Can anyone tell me how many gallons per minute 2 inch pvc pipe can handle continuously


*There isn't an answer.*

What is it you want to do?


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

How much will flow continously at 60 psi with 138.5 foot of head?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How long is a line?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

tmicek said:


> Can anyone tell me how many gallons per minute 2 inch pvc pipe can handle continuously


NO.....but I can tell you how many liters per second it can handle


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a moving target with many more variables than you have stated....the length of pipe, initial pressure, etc all enter into it.

Just for refrence: 2" sch. 40 pvc will have a pressure loss of approx. 3.25 PSI in 100 feet, with an acceptable water velocity around 6 fps.

You can push a lot more GPM through it, but the loss will be higher, and when you imply continuous flow, unless it is an "emergency" you don't want the velocity over about 6.5 or 7.

Just exactly what do you need to do???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah a couple hundred gallons a minute... Why?:whistling2:


----------



## tmicek (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok here is what I am doing I have a vertical spa system that deliver 12 gpm and I am installing a linear drain that is 48" at the entrance of the shower. My question is will the linear drain handle this 12gpm of continuous flow with one 2" outlet




grandpa said:


> This is a moving target with many more variables than you have stated....the length of pipe, initial pressure, etc all enter into it.
> 
> Just for refrence: 2" sch. 40 pvc will have a pressure loss of approx. 3.25 PSI in 100 feet, with an acceptable water velocity around 6 fps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

